# When i click my name



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

it take be to an inactive acciunt called user name- jack, anything you an do about this.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

what??? :confused1:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

is it relationship advice you want?


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

click my name, thenview pulic profile


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Nothing going on...he just wants folk to up his viewing


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm not going crazy

i keep getting taken toi this account

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/jack/

mu url is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/-jack-/


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

-Jack- said:


> it take be to an inactive acciunt called user name- jack, anything you an do about this.


great grammar...........................


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

.......... :confused1:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

adlewar said:


> great grammar...........................


For Primary School :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

in english please ! How often do you use your account?? If not regularly it will go inactive.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

-Jack- said:


> it take be to an inactive acciunt called user name- jack, anything you an do about this.


I have clicked it in both Internet Explorer and FireFox.. it always takes me to the correct profile page in each?

L


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Think your losing it mate  Maybe lay off the mushrooms?


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

squalllion1uk said:


> Think your losing it mate  Maybe lay off the mushrooms?


......lol


----------

